# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Wohin du auch gehst

## Daniel Sun

In dem Buch "Wohin du  auch gehst" erzählt Benjamin Prüfer seine Liebesgeschichte.
[img_l:w13rzpcb]http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:z9jvecmk63cDcM:http://images.buch.de/images-adb/07/79/07790555-8c71-40e6-83dc-ada7c6c2af3a.jpg[/img_l:w13rzpcb]
2003 reist er mit dem Rucksack durch Asien und lernt in Pnom Phen Sreykeo kennen. Er verliebt sich in die junge Prostituierte und verbringt die letzten 4 Wochen seine Reise mit ihr. Als er zurück nach Deutschland muß gibt es nur noch ein Ziel, sie möglichst bald wiederzusehen. Doch es gibt Hindernisse...

Hier noch ein Video....

http://video-de.tomshardware.com/vid...ROoaftGY3.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das Buch wurde mittlerweile von Detlef Buck verfilmt....

Kinostart 21.01.2010

Same same but different

----------


## schiene

Ein Film welcher in Kambodscha handelt.
"Same Same But Different"
der Trailer:
http://samesame-themovie.com/#/startseite

Kritiken:
http://www.hanniwall.de/same-same-bu...film-kino-dvd/

----------

